# Cpu overclock (Mac Pro 2012)



## Thib4ult (16 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Est-il possible d'overclocker mon CPU (2x Intel Xeon x5675) lorsque je suis sur windows 10 ? et comment faire ? Est ce risqué ?

Ou alors simplement booster mon CPU ? Pensez-vous que dans les jeux récent ce modèle de CPU pose un problème (en sachant que j'ai une RX580 8go à côté) ?

Merci d'avance


----------

